# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Hollande confirma que la nuclear de Fessenheim no cerrará en 2016

## Jonasino

> Viernes, 25 Septiembre 2015 
>     Última actualización: Viernes, 25 Septiembre 2015 
> 
> El presidente francés, François Hollande, ha delcarado que aplazará, al menos hasta 2018, el cierre de la central nuclear de Fessenheim. La fecha estimada de cierre era en 2016.
> 
> 
> FessenheimHollande, en una entrevista publicada por "Le Parisien Magazine" recogida por EFE, ha señalado que el cierre de Fessenheim no se realizará en 2016, ya que la construcción del nuevo reactor avanzado del tipo EPR (European Pressuarized Reactor) en Flamanville, en la costa de Normandía, "se ha retrasado mucho" y su puesta en marcha no está prevista hasta finales de 2018.
> 
> La ministra de Ecología gala, Ségolène Royal, ya había vinculado anteriormente que el cierre de la nuclear de Fessenheim, en Alsacia, estaría ligada a la apertura del nuevo reactor que se construye en Flamanville y que, debido a los retrasos, se espera que entre en servicio a finales de 2018.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...errara-en-2016

----------


## termopar

Parece que no cerrará hasta 2019, pero cerrará, eso seguro. Se pretende reducir el parque nuclear hasta el 2023 entre 10 y 65 TWh

Referencia: http://www.usinenouvelle.com/article...n-2023.N400812

----------


## Jonasino

> Parece que no cerrará hasta 2019, pero cerrará, eso seguro.


Para contar las verdades de Perogrullo hay multitud de enlaces en Internet sin tener que saturar este foro.
Efectivamente, para 2039 todos calvos, pero tu también.
Siento tener que coincidir en esto y no en otras cosas, pero la vida es así.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-jul-2016)

----------

